# ça n'a pas raté



## herr lehmann

Ciao, qualcuno mi sa dire il corrispettivo italiano dell'espressione "ça n'a pas raté"? Io pensavo per esempio a: era inevitabile, ma non mi sembra del tutto corretto. So che sarebbe meglio con un contesto, ma è un po' complicato spiegarlo. Proviamo prima senza! Grazie mille


----------



## Jean Emile

Forse "Ce l'avevo detto!" (avevo detto che ci sarebbe un problema ed è avvenuto come previsto)
ciao

Jean Emile


----------



## herr lehmann

Grazie, mi hai dato un'ispirazione. Forse "lo sapevo"?
Ciao


----------



## federicoft

O "come volevasi dimostrare"?


----------



## Necsus

Che io sappia, l'equivalente in italiano è '_era scontato'_. Ovviamente non so quanto sia adatto al tuo contesto...


----------

